

When did mouse inversion die? - sl_
http://dev.esl.eu/blog/2010/06/21/when-did-mouse-inversion-die/

======
marknutter
I have always used the inverted mouse setting, and I can't think of any of my
friends that also do. To me, first person shooters feel like flying, so it's
only natural to push the mouse forward to look down. People who don't invert
are really just pointing and clicking at the part of the screen they want to
shoot, or they use the mouse as though the barrel of the gun is resting on the
top of it and they are moving it up and down with their mouse. I wonder which
setting is actually better, though..

~~~
ars
I always thought of inversion as moving the world, and non-inversion as moving
the gun.

Either can make sense, it depends on the game.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Interesting. I don't know that I ever assigned a semantic meaning to the term,
other than "turn it the other way from the default way the game was set up" so
"inversion" on a typical FPS would be different than on a typical flight sim.

I use FPS style controls (down mouse = down gun barrel) on FPS games and yoke
style (down mouse = pitch up) on flight sims.

~~~
LoB
I play inverted, and it would feel "wrong" for me to not play inverted, as I
see the mouse movement as moving my head forward or backwards for changinv my
view. (forward to look down, backwards to look up)

------
jfr
The graph is bugging me. Around 85 people born in 2009 and 35 people born in
2008 do not use mouse inversion... We have 1 and 2 year olds playing first
person shooters?

~~~
LoB
The registration form on the ESL website doesn't have any validation for the
birth date. If you leave the field blank, it's set to "today" - That's where
the 2009/2008 etc people come from.

------
Terretta
Not necessarily about flight sims.

Put your palm on top of someone's head and make them look around...

~~~
DannoHung
Okay, now pretend to hold a gun in your hand. Point the gun up and point the
gun down. Which path does your hand follow?

Personally, I use normal for shooting and inverted for flight.

------
nollidge
(Born in '83) I think the only reason I use inverted-mouse is because of hours
and hours of playing Goldeneye on N64, which by default has the up and down
C-buttons look down and up (respectively). So when switching to Counterstrike
(probably the first FPS I played with a mouse), inversion felt more natural.

------
callahad
If I'm using a mouse and keyboard, I keep a normal mapping and conceive of my
motions as moving the reticle around the environment, much like a cursor.

If I'm using a game controller with an analog joystick, I use an inverted
mapping. In those cases, I view manipulations of the joystick as analogous to
manipulating a camera floating in space: pushing forward pitches the camera
forward.

------
ddrager
Inverted here. I was born in 1980 and just thought most people did it. Then I
noticed more and more that I have the change the default settings in games.
Now, when I play with my younger cousins, I have to change their settings.
Funny how you don't even notice a little thing like mouse inversion, but it is
'impossible' for me to play without it!

------
roundsquare
I remember on flight sims when I used a joystick, I never thought of "down"
and "up." I thought of "pulling towards me" and "pushing away form me." Since
the nose of the plane is a bit lower than my head, it works.

For FPSs, I'd use "normal" since I think of the gun moving.

------
LoB
A little more "science" which initially started the discussion on our team:
<http://gamepeople.wordpress.com/2006/11/07/down-is-up/>

------
83457
I invert the Y-axis on everything except the mouse in a first person shooter.
When on a console controller for a shooter or any type of flying like game
then the controls get inverted.

------
astine
It died with the joystick. Or rather, I use mouse inversion when using a
joystick, but not when using a mouse.

------
jarin
I was born in 1980 and I used mouse inversion up until Freelancer came out.
Damn you again, Microsoft!

------
pcestrada
(Born in '73) Flight Simulator II for the Commodore 64 ingrained 'down is up'
for me.

